# Bucycle grips



## ranger79 (Dec 14, 2018)

Iam working on an 1896 Waverley Belle wood rim wood handlebar bicycle. I am looking for a set of original or reproduction cork grips. 3/4 inch bar size.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2018)

ranger79 said:


> Iam working on an 1896 Waverley Belle wood rim wood handlebar bicycle. I am looking for a set of original or reproduction cork grips. 3/4 inch bar size.View attachment 918869




Post in Classified Wanted section. I know there is someone here that was reproducing some of the old cork grips.


----------



## stezell (Dec 15, 2018)

I think it might have been @bricycle 
Sean


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 15, 2018)

You may be looking for @Abrahamsen see link https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cork-grips.128855/

You may also be looking for block chain.  There was some in classifieds very recently


----------



## ranger79 (Dec 21, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> You may be looking for @Abrahamsen see link https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cork-grips.128855/
> 
> You may also be looking for block chain.  There was some in classifieds very recently



Thanks. Got my chain and a rear fender. Now start lacing.


----------

